# Rasbora harlequin vs. espei



## MrBlackThumb (Aug 30, 2005)

I was wondering which one is supposed to be more expensive. I was looking for harlequins but in the store they're about 4 bucks each. The espeis were $1.82 each. The espeis look prettier IMO, but why is the harlequin more expensive? Hardier?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Well maybe a little hardier but they likely always have harlequins and always sell them. Eventually they catch on and raise the price and keep it there since they know they can get $4 for them. Espei's are likely an "accidental" shipment or something they are playing around with keeping in the store. I'd get them now before they raise the price. A good example of "they just don't know what they have." They may never raise the price, but you never know. I can't find good espeis around here, hence I say jump on them while they're there. 
A good deal more rare than the harli's and I agree, prettier too.

GL!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The espeis are as hardy as the harlequins. Both species are actually very hardy fish.

Both are very pretty and intensely colored. But the espei shows the gold-copper color most of the time. The harlequin needs just the right conditions to show the best colors. When the conditions are right the harlequin is VERY pretty. Most people have never seen that coloration. Its tender salmon pink with a hint of gold. It looks like glowing salmon-pink frame around the black triangle.

The overall look of an espei's school is like gold-copper-almost orange everywhere. They will show the best colors 15-30 min after placed in a well lit tank. VERY bright coloration in a planted tank!

Espei's school a little tighter. They aslo stay smaller than the harlequin.

Espei:
http://www.invertzfactory.com/images_orig/rasbora_espei

This is very much like the normal espei coloration that you will see in your tank. These colors are not photoshopped or distorted by your computer screen. Really, the fish do look like that in real life:
http://www.mulsarang.net/zb/data/fish_dic/1163850422/1.jpg

The overall look of the harlequin school is like black triangles all over the place. Tha't the usual look of the school. When the harlequins are displaying their best colors the sight is much more elegant, but as I said - good luck getting the conditions right.

The price of $4 for a harlequin is because it's a popular fish. The $1.80 or so for an espei is a total steal.

If you don't know - there's also Rasbora hengeli. It's similar to the harlequin and espei, but it has just a smear of gold on the side. The gold golf-club-shaped spot along the body is true gold color. No copper. The rest of the body is almost transparent. Hengeli has less color but because of that it looks much more elegant than the other 2 species. For the best overall look you need to have a good school - at least 12 or so fish.

Hengeli (on the right you can see a single espei. Note how the coloration covers most of the body. The flash alters the golden-copper color and here it looks the same as the hengeli's. They are not the same though.):
http://www.invertzfactory.com/images_orig/rasbora_hengli/hengli6.jpg

All 3 species are very hardy, as I said. Actually from my experience importing rare fish I'd say these 3 rasboras are extremely hardy. I've neer lost a batch.

--Nikolay


----------



## MrBlackThumb (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Niko & Six. I actually did score 20 of them. And with the Thanksgiving & club discount, at about $1.13 each before tax! Oh, Six, this is from Aquarium Adventure in Dublin (161 and Sawmill). I passed through Columbus so I though I stopped by at AA.

They're eating fine so I guess they're healthy. A couple of them has more like golden color unlike the bright orange of the others. Could this be hengeli? I don't know the difference.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

MrBlackThumb said:


> Thanks Niko & Six. I actually did score 20 of them. And with the Thanksgiving & club discount, at about $1.13 each before tax! Oh, Six, this is from Aquarium Adventure in Dublin (161 and Sawmill). I passed through Columbus so I though I stopped by at AA.
> 
> They're eating fine so I guess they're healthy. A couple of them has more like golden color unlike the bright orange of the others. Could this be hengeli? I don't know the difference.


OH whoa! Hahahahaaa... I worked there back in the day. That's awesome they got some in, I'll pass that on. Especially if they haven't caught on in regards to the price.....!

Also, I doubt they got in a different species mixed in the same batch, but you never know!

Where are you from, MrBlackThumb?
GL.


----------



## MrBlackThumb (Aug 30, 2005)

Six, I just realized I don't have my location shown on my profile. I'm in Westfield, IN. I went to OSU back in 90's. So on the way back from Pittsburgh, I thought I stopped by AA and found the good deal on espeis.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I dunno where Westfield is in Indiana but if you're near Terra Haute, there is an awesome reef LFS there called "Inland Aquatics". We've driven several times from C'bus just to check it out. Worth going and asking for a tour even if you don't own a reef. 

I'm going to Indianapolis this X-mas, you know any good LFS I should check out? No worries if you don't- thought I'd ask.


----------



## MrBlackThumb (Aug 30, 2005)

Six, Westfield is just north of Indy about 8 miles, still considered Indy suburb. There is no fish store here that's worth checking out, but we do have Circle City Aquarium Club (CCAC) that holds auctions twice a year.
I heard about that place in Terre Haute, never been there though.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

My LFS has harlequin rasboras for sale. $1.29 each. They are very cheap. I purchased 10 of them for 10 bucks. They have other steals like dwarf puffers for 1.49. Lol.

Quality is good, though I purchased what I thought was a pregnant oto from them and it died 2 days later about a month ago. Sigh. You can't always win.


----------

